# pics of new goats



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just wanted to share some pics(I hope) of my new babies, "Faith" and "McGraw". I had posted about them on I think goat frenzy. They have been with me almost 2 weeks. Faith is such a sweetie and a real mommas girl. I thought it was funny that there were about 20 bales of hay she could easily reach but picked the high one.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are cuties! Faith looks just like my very first goat, a pygmy named "Heidi."


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE :drool: 


Beautiful


----------

